#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-13
<kjcole> Clearly I need to either (a) remember to sign out, or (b) remember to read what's happening.  So... I note we appear to have several bots on the channel... Which ones are "keepers" and how do we get rid of the others?
<bcurtiswx_> ubuntulog vs locobot i think are the only things to worry about
<kjcole> Two ubuntulog (ubuntulog2 and ubuntulog_) locobot_3, lubotu1, meeting_ (and of course, the ubiquitous ChanServ).
<kjcole> lubotu1 responded to maco's bang-language command a while back, so presumably it stays...
<lubotu1> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bcurtiswx_> bug #567485
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 567485 in OOPS Tools "dboopsloader.py failed with an IntegrityError duplicate key value violates unique constraint "oops_oops_pathname_key"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567485
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, tahts lobutu
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-15
<bcurtiswx> wow... i think i just got upload rights to the GNOME3 PPA
<maco> nice
<bcurtiswx> theres only 4 of us who are running the GNOME3 PPA
<bcurtiswx> maco, know how to debug my bzr get not showing my password authentication GUI when it normally would ?
<maco> gui?
<maco> you dont just type it in your terminal?
<bcurtiswx> no i figured a temp fix.. there used to be the GUI to put in my password (master password)
<bcurtiswx> right now i unset something
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-15
<userhtml> User-agent: * Disallow:
<userhtml> ruM4h 5uk4N
<userhtml> www.08222@elong.com
<userhtml> y c ftldh oSw
<userhtml> 15 QsQuk&vkSfMgkj [k.M esa  xkthiqj flVh ,oa rjkWo LVs'kuksa  ds e/; fdeh0 130@7 ls  157@9 VhMCywvkj dk;Z lkFk esa  ,yMCywvkj esa ifjoZru  48-2009-15 22-15  yk[k  44300@& 3000@& 24-02-2010 3 ekg  16 ykj jksM] csYFkjk jksM LVs'ku ds  IysVQkeZ ljQsl dk  foLrkj@mPphdj.k@lq/kkj dk;Z]  lyseiqj ds osfVax gky ,oa is  ,.M ;wt Vk;ysV rFkk csYFkjk  jksM LVs'ku ij fjVk;fjax :e o  is ,.M ;wt Vk;ysV lkFk es  vU; fofo/k dk;Z  48-2009-16 41-82  yk[k  8
<userhtml> eaMy jsy izcU/kd¼bath0½  okjk.klh
<userhtml> 3yksfMax  ,.M vuyksfMax vkQ cSykLV ,.M  cksYMlZ] cSykLV Vªsu ofdZx
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-09
<adom> shameless callout for fellow geeks interested in joining a noob Pathfinder tabletop campaign.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-12
<manchicken> I've been helping to contribute to libqapt and kubuntu-debug-installer. Given some recent roadblocks that I've had with libapt-pkg I've been debating on trying to contribute something in the form of a hacker's guide to libapt.
<manchicken> I'm wondering if anybody would be interested in a meeting to discuss what projects folks are working on around the area.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-08
<swift110_> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/kolibri-os-a-diminutive-surprise/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-13
<swift1102> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-12-12
<swift110> hey all
<adom> hey man
<adom>  /woman
<swift110> im a man
<adom> I'm a 32 year old boy haha
<swift110> me too
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-12-11
<swift110> hey
